# Riders with GoPro on helmets



## glm (Aug 12, 2011)

Personally, I mounted mine on the top, because of the placement of my vents, but I think it would be better to have yours mounted slightly farther forwards as to not get the helmet in the frame (also it looks cooler on the front IMO)


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

1) place your gopro where you think it should be mounted on the helmet
2) take a small video
3) go on your computer and see if you like that view and adjust if needed, then actually mount it


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Teletubbies!!


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Am I the only person here who thinks GoPro helmet mounts are ridiculous?? Seriously, I just burst out a giggle everytime I see a person with a stupid box on top of their heads.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes, im pretty sure youre the only one here thats THAT judgmental.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

earl_je said:


> Am I the only person here who thinks GoPro helmet mounts are ridiculous?? Seriously, I just burst out a giggle everytime I see a person with a stupid box on top of their heads.


You must be way too cool and ride so much, that you don't need to record some epic moments to remember, or to share with friends or family.


----------



## irrballsac (Dec 31, 2011)

mpdsnowman said:


> The mount has a slight curve and is designed to fit 2-21/2 inches above the edge of the helmet centered. Helmets are different but that mount should fit comfortably within that area. Keep in mind the base on the case moves so you can adjust it.
> 
> Because of the wide angles of the cam its best to have it shooting straight out and high up so you get the full scope. r4 is the best resolution for what we do.
> 
> They are kinda weird looking for sure. But you cant deny the results.


haha, I watched one of your other videos, and now this one... I must say your gloves slightly anger me. Other thing is I have a question... do all of your videos have that tilt to it, and is it adjustable to where its not like that?


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

earl_je said:


> Am I the only person here who thinks GoPro helmet mounts are ridiculous?? Seriously, I just burst out a giggle everytime I see a person with a stupid box on top of their heads.


I look ridiculous often if you are the judge. Let's see some of your videos, oh forgot, never mind.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

^^^This, one of the main reasons i bought a drift HD and mounted it on the side of my helmet and when not wearing it use the goggle mount. All personal preference though. Ohh and the fact if i wore a GoPro on top of my helmet i would be damn near 7'3 tall


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

The GoPro does look goofy but it is made for more then just helmet mounting. In most other uses it looks pretty normal. Discovery has the cash to buy any camera they want but they use GoPros on a lot of their shows for a reason.


----------



## Strmchzr (Dec 6, 2011)

I've enjoyed all replies to this thread. All seem to be pretty spot on. 

I mounted my Hero2 a few inches in front of the top of helmet using a curved adhesive mount. This was my first time using the GoPRo and I found that I needed to visually confirm by LCD screen that cam was in proper mode and recording. I had a few "black-out" videos when in 1-touch mode (I'm hoping the firmware fixes this problem). 

I've never wore a helmet and this minor inconvenience was enough of an excuse to only wear it one afternoon last week. Instead, I wore the nylon head strap to get the gonzo view and yes, I looked ridiculous. 

To clown it up more, I add a camera pole to the equation and now I'm a regular frickin Inspector Gadget of the slopes.

HAVING STATED ALL THIS - I really enjoy the entire process of cutting vid. I'm a sucker for the HD quality and just competant enough in editing that it's a fun process for me. If I was any good on a board, I'd be a youtube posting SOB, but my boarding is fairly lame (super fun, but lame nonetheless). 

For me, the "fun factor" is just too much for my shameless ass to resist. I guess it could be worse, I could be posting in the Fashion Forum........


----------



## Strmchzr (Dec 6, 2011)

Some of my favorite DIY projects: dun-na-na-na-na-na Inspector Gadget................


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

GoPro helmet mounts are ridiculous. The only time I wanna see a POV shot is Jeremy Jones Alaskan type lines. Other than that, just get a ski pole. I ride first person all day, I wanna actually see what's going on. Not the ground in front of you and the annoying whistling sound.


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

First person does get boring unless its deep or tree runs. What I do appreciate is follow cam with a go-pro.

It's a little effeminate to be so judgmental. "OMG BECKY, LOOK AT HER BUTT" " SARAH, WHAT IS SHE wearing!"


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

mpdsnowman said:


> :laugh: yes it has a screw type adjustable tilt. Now that I see the tilt thats the result of my riding position being crouched. When its on your helmet you will get those variations regardless of the tilt or angle..depending on the resolution you choose that tilt would effect the vert/horizontal pickup...


speaking of resolution, what setting do you like to use? i've always been curious to see other people's opinions...


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

I use 720, 60 frames per sec. More than enough for YouTube and Vimeo.


----------



## FL_Boarder (Oct 28, 2011)

I mounted my right on the very front as low as it would go so right on the edge of where the plastic shell starts. My main reason was to show my family what it is like going down a mountain. The most my mom has ever seen is from the town or base lodge looking up, and the most my dad has ever seen is when he was a kid on the icy east coast that only has a 700ft vertical rise... and he refuses to leave the state of Florida since he moved here. That and to laugh at my falls. This week I am going to have 3 GoPro's rolling with shit other than first person and not just me doing a whole lot of nothing. Actually making an edit with like 4 or 5 other people. Here's a video I took, 4th run of the day, first day of the season, with a nice big fingerprint smudge on the lens so the video quality is like WTF for a Hero2 lol.
4th run - YouTube

It does help you learn from some of your mistakes or flaws. Towards the end of my trip when I finally watched some of these I was like damn I carve way too wide scrubbing speed. Also when things get icy or choppy a wider carve I rely too much on my edge to keep me up so when it hops or slips underneath me I usually go down. Then I started really flying down just rocking edge to edge and thought the rough stuff was fun because it was more of a challenge trying to go fast.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

has anyone have tried to mount it on the side of your helmet?:dunno:


----------



## FL_Boarder (Oct 28, 2011)

I've seen the side mounted and I thought about it but I liked the POV best for a helmet mount being directly on the front basically right on my forehead. I thought about doing a side mount on the right side of my head since I am goofy but it would limit the viewing angle to the left side. Here is how mine is mounted, if I look up and the sun isn't glaring at me I can just see the red light for recording. At night it is no problem at all to see the red light flash. But mounting it there I can also attach another mount and do a view looking at me. I made sure to safety wire the backdoor to my helmet because the 3M mounts have fallen off and people have lost their camera's. Mine was smacked several times and is still holding strong but I rather be safe than sorry with a $350 investment.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

POV footage is probably the most boring angle to film from unless you're Xavier de la rue, otherwise, groomer pov footage is almost as bad as watching grass grow. 

I have over 45 mins of pov footage, and it's terrible, I used less than 20secs of it in my videos.


----------



## FL_Boarder (Oct 28, 2011)

AIRider said:


> POV footage is probably the most boring angle to film from unless you're Xavier de la rue, otherwise, groomer pov footage is almost as bad as watching grass grow.
> 
> I have over 45 mins of pov footage, and it's terrible, I used less than 20secs of it in my videos.


Couldn't agree more on POV groomer footage. I've watched maybe 5 videos I took out of like 100 lol. I watched those 5 or so and saw where I can improve my riding and then I just left the camera in the case, never turned it on because I wasn't doing anything exciting enough worth filming lol.


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

FL_Boarder said:


> I've seen the side mounted and I thought about it but I liked the POV best for a helmet mount being directly on the front basically right on my forehead. I thought about doing a side mount on the right side of my head since I am goofy but it would limit the viewing angle to the left side. Here is how mine is mounted, if I look up and the sun isn't glaring at me I can just see the red light for recording. At night it is no problem at all to see the red light flash. But mounting it there I can also attach another mount and do a view looking at me. I made sure to safety wire the backdoor to my helmet because the 3M mounts have fallen off and people have lost their camera's. Mine was smacked several times and is still holding strong but I rather be safe than sorry with a $350 investment.


Good mount location is good.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Lately I have been holding it instead of using it on my head.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

I have been using my hand too...hehehe


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

robot.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

well hello there...


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

no matter what you do, 1/2 the people will think you look ridiculous.
Snowboarders thinking skiiers look dumb. Vice versa.
Guys matching making fun of those who don't, vice versa.
Colorful steez vs grey and black
skinny pants vs baggy

That said I saw one guy with it on his head and vowed never to do that  Hence I got a pole.

I find those videos better anyway because the pole provides a stationary point in the video to stabilize it while watching so you don't get the blair witch project feel to it being all shaky.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

earl_je said:


> well hello there...


hahahahaha fak I spilled tea all over myself.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Just got my GoPro 2. I bought a front helmet mount, although I haven't used it yet. Think that's what Travis Rice used in Art of Flight as it sits right above his goggles on the helmet. The front mount allows you to do this. I like the POV with that mount Rice used because you can see the nose of his board at all times. I like that.

I mounted the curved surface piece on the front of my helmet and just put the GoPro directly on there tilted all the way back. I'm happy with the footage quality, but can't really see my nose unless I'm reaching down for grab or doing a tail press.

Going to try the front mount bar next time. I think the camera has to be upside down for this though and you have to rotate during edit. Another cool thing about the front mount is that you can flip the camera on yourself so you get a shot of your face while riding. I had a friend do that and it looked really funky, but funny. 

By the way, the front mount does lessen the teletubbie effect. However, you cannot put your goggles up with the camera mounted that way. Well, technically you can if you put it over the camera, but you'll likely scratch the inside of your lens that way.


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2009)

I use it on helmet with friends (more fun than just shooting groomers). I tilt it "just" a bit to show my goggles for more stable stationary footage.

I love holding it by hand "AT NIGHT" the most. Light shadows at speed work well & compensate for the hand help feel.

I hold on a pole as alternate to hand. Best footage on blue bird days.

Mix it up for nice all around edit! I can get 2-3 minutes at best of "good" footage out of all day riding.

I also use it for water parks and summer rides!!! 

Here are a few I did. Enjoy... 

Cheers..

HELMET (trails, trees, mini park jumps): 






Hand held (cruising around and speed runs):






Pole (just goofing around):






HELMET Night (speed run with friend):






WATER PARK (Jay Peak 70' vertical drop]:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

LoL Dice. I saw your Machete video last year. Had no idea that was you. Nice footage. What editing software do you use? I'm very new to this stuff. Would like to get an edit this season instead of plain footage. I have access to both a Mac and PC.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Leo said:


> Just got my GoPro 2. I bought a front helmet mount, although I haven't used it yet. Think that's what Travis Rice used in Art of Flight as it sits right above his goggles on the helmet. The front mount allows you to do this. I like the POV with that mount Rice used because you can see the nose of his board at all times. I like that.
> 
> I mounted the curved surface piece on the front of my helmet and just put the GoPro directly on there tilted all the way back. I'm happy with the footage quality, but can't really see my nose unless I'm reaching down for grab or doing a tail press.
> 
> ...


Does it come with this front mount or is it purchased separately?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

jdang307 said:


> Does it come with this front mount or is it purchased separately?


I bought mine.

Helmet Front Mount - GoPro Official Store: Wearable Digital Cameras for Sports


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2009)

Leo said:


> LoL Dice. I saw your Machete video last year. Had no idea that was you. Nice footage. What editing software do you use? I'm very new to this stuff. Would like to get an edit this season instead of plain footage. I have access to both a Mac and PC.


Hey Leo. Small world! 


For the Machete (and everything else) I used Sony Vegas Pro 9.

For the Water Park & T.Rice (nigh & hand held) vids this year I used iMovie. I Like iMovie (on MAC) much much better! Easier, many text affects and all the options you need.

Hit me back if you need anything. Be more than happy to help.

Cheers...


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

mpdsnowman said:


> :laugh: I refuse to get the "fagpole"..I have no problem looking like a moron with a third eye glued to my head but I will not get the fagpole..no way:laugh:


As they say, different strokes :laugh: I won't be caught dead with the third eye.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm going to try and make my own pole mount probably. I like the shots with it, but mostly want it for my jibbing buddies. I have some interesting shot angle ideas for it.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Leo said:


> I'm going to try and make my own pole mount probably. I like the shots with it, but mostly want it for my jibbing buddies. I have some interesting shot angle ideas for it.


I was, but it was so tedious, I just bought the morazza (sp?) telescoping monopod instead. Comes here this week I'll review it.

This one looks super easy i made this, and so can you.: DIY $4 GoPro Monopod $4 or so. You still need a tripod mount


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2009)

Helmet mounts aren't so bad where I ride. Most people or groups I see around the slopes carry one. SOmetimes in bunch (helmet, hand and poles) to capture all angles. So, if everyone wears it, nothing weid about how it looks sticking out of my helmet.

That said, I will only use helmet mount IF I'm with my friends. 

Cheers...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Here is a test footage I have with the GoPro 2 mounted on the front of my helmet. Again, I have not used the actual front mount arm yet.

Nothing fancy at all. This was my first time using the camera and I wanted to see it's performance during night. So you'll see me going in and out of lit/dim lit areas.

BTW, I was using the vibration plug that it came with.


----------

